# Nerlens Noel : 4-4-14



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So Nerlens tweeted "4-4-14". The Sixers have a game that day against the Celtics...Nerlens home state. Looks like he's going to be making his debut. How do you guys feel about it?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm happy he's going to get some playing time this year and they didn't just decide to shut him down completely.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Better for him to gain even the smallest bit of experience before next season than none at all. Good move, in my opinion.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, what @Basel said.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

No-brainer. Get him on the court. Play him 20 min or more if he looks good and the game isn't too fast for him. Don't play him more than 24 min no matter what.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Not to mention giving the fans _something_ to come to the arena for the rest of the season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like this isn't happening anymore.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hilarious. 

Hopefully the Sixers get the first overall pick, take Embiid, and then say "What? Hes got back problems? Why'd no one tell us?"


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sounds like the 76ers organization blocked this move.

Dislike.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

So Noel's come out and said hes 100% and wants to play, and the 6'ers reply is "No."

I mean its understandable that they don't want to bring him in at the end of the season when they're fighting for a playoff spot and all, but still. 

Are you ****ing kidding me Philly?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> So Noel's come out and said hes 100% and wants to play, and the 6'ers reply is "No."
> 
> I mean its understandable that they don't want to bring him in at the end of the season when they're fighting for a playoff spot and all, but still.
> 
> Are you ****ing kidding me Philly?


I'm surprised you didn't make a comment about pairing up Rose and the Sixers organization.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm surprised you didn't make a comment about pairing up Rose and the Sixers organization.


Ha. It sure would be the perfect fit.

"Hey Derrick, want to play?"
"Nope. Reggie says can't be doin' no playin till you guys be better."
"Awesome. Talk to you next year."


As I side note, I wrote Derrick in that manner because hes a meat head. Guys ****ing stupid.


----------

